# Création d'un fichier html



## gillesrebeyrotte (20 Mars 2009)

Salut
Je débute totalement en html et essaye de créer un premier fichier en suivant les instruction de mon cours sur text edit, idem sur word. Je l'enregistre en .html, et enregistrer en tant que page web sur word. Je regarde ce que ça donne sur firefox : le language s'affiche tel que rentré, c'est à dire ceci :
<HTML>
<HEAD><TITLE><TITLE></HEAD>
<BODY>texte simple<BR>
<B>texte en gras</B><BR>
<STRONG>texte en gras</STRONG><BR>
<I>texte en italique</I><BR>
<EM>texte en italique</EM><BR>
<B><I>texte en gras et en italique</I></B><BR>
<FONT SIZE=5>texte</font>
<FONT COLOR= #0000FF>en bleu</FONT>
< !--cest fini-->
</BODY>
</HTML>
AU secours. Il doit y avoir un truc tout con, mais je coince au premier niveau.
IBook G4, OSX.4.11


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2009)

bonjour

et?
c'est pas ce que tu veux?

ce que tu indiques est normal!
-
Maintenant voyons les choses autrement

le pourquoi tu as besoin d'un html
car selon les besoins et utilisations il y a d'autres facons de faire
 autre logiciels , ou travail de mise en page sans "connaissances"

le mode WYSIWYG( what you see is what you get)
c'est à dire
 je mets en page, sans connaissances avancées
 et le logiciel ou le site se débrouillent tous seuls


----------



## ntx (21 Mars 2009)

gillesrebeyrotte a dit:


> Je débute totalement en html et essaye de créer un premier fichier en suivant les instruction de mon cours sur text edit, idem sur word.


*STTTOOOOPPPPP* ! (Ca réveille tôt le samedi  matin)
Texte Edit et Word ne sont pas des éditeurs de texte, ils fournissent des documents qui comprennent plein d'autres informations que le texte saisi. Quant aux capacités de Word pour fournir du html qui respecte les normes en vigueur, il y a de quoi douter. 
Donc commence déjà par travailler sur un vrai éditeur de texte, voir tous les sujets déjà abordés sur ce forum


----------



## pascalady971 (21 Mars 2009)

Essaie ça:

http://tuppis.com/smultron/


----------



## trodat (21 Mars 2009)

Petite parenthèse
C'est quoi ton cours*? car pour faire du code html propre, il faut écrire les noms de balises en minuscules*: <body> <title> et non pas <BODY> <TITLE>.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2009)

Textwrangler est pas mal aussi dans le genre tout aussi gratuit que smultron

et si c'est pour faire un site il y a encore d'autres outils


----------



## Rez2a (21 Mars 2009)

Salut,
ouvre ton fichier html dans TextEdit, et tu fais Shift+Cmd+T (c'est le raccourci pour Format -> Convertir au format Texte).
Enregistre à nouveau ton fichier et renomme-le en html, ça devrait passer.

Autre solution : dans les préférences de TextEdit, onglet Nouveau Document, sélectionne "Format Texte" au lieu de "Format RTF" ; lorsque tu relanceras TextEdit pour créer un nouveau document, il sera directement au format texte et tu n'auras plus besoin de le convertir.

Sinon en effet tu n'as pas besoin d'écrire les balises en majuscule, mais bon il me semble pas que ça change quoi que ce soit, c'est pas du code "sale" pour autant, ça peut aider certains à se repérer dans les balises lorsqu'on n'utilise pas d'éditeur HTML spécifique...


----------



## Lapin Masqué (21 Mars 2009)

Pour les majuscules elles ne sont obligatoire nulle part.
Par contre les balises doivent être en minuscule pour être correctes en XHTML (règle provenant de l'XML).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Et puis comme indiqué plus haut un éditeur aura la coloration syntaxique et plein d'autres avatages. Si tu veux vraiment te mettre au code _à la main_ je te conseile ce tutoriel pour débutants.


----------



## gillesrebeyrotte (22 Mars 2009)

Merci les gars ; c'était enregistrer en format texte puis mettre en .html qui me manquait. A +, j'aurais sans doute encore besoin de vous.


----------



## gillesrebeyrotte (22 Mars 2009)

Je cherche à apprendre à faire un site moi même pour garder la possibilité d'intervention quand je veux sur le contenu. Je pensais d'abord faire appel à une base qui permet de faire son site en ligne cms wordsoft). 
http://www.worldsoft.fr
Mais la mise en page est trop limitée et un peu lourde pour ce que je veux faire et notemment de pouvoir automatiser l'envoi d'ebook après paiement.
Si il y a mieux ou plus simple que de partir à la base en apprenant le htlm, je suis tout ouie et ouvert à tout conseil avisé. Je répète, tout ça, c'est encore du chinois pour moi!!


----------



## Rez2a (22 Mars 2009)

Tout dépend du genre de site que tu veux faire !
Le problème, c'est que si le HTML n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus compliqué à apprendre, dès qu'on veut faire un site un peu dynamique il faut se mettre au PHP, ce qui est déjà un peu plus complexe ; et pour moi, le PHP ça va souvent avec du MySQL (base de données), ce qui rajoute encore un truc à connaître.
Et je ne parle pas de l'AJAX qui est très en vogue en ce moment... bref, je suis partisan de la création de sites en partant de zéro, mais j'avoue qu'il faut quand même en connaître un rayon pour obtenir quelque chose de concurrentiel face aux CMS.

Après, si tu veux seulement faire un site du genre blog ou publication de photos, tu peux très bien te servir d'iWeb par exemple, les modèles sont très jolis, c'est largement suffisant et ça te fera gagner beaucoup de temps.

Mais je répète, si tu veux un site "complet" en partant de rien, il va sûrement falloir connaître au minimum HTML, XML, CSS, PHP, MySQL... les sites qui se limitaient au HTML simple, c'était la grande époque il y a 10 ans. 

PS: ton sujet obtiendrait des réponses de gens beaucoup plus compétents que moi si il était dans la section "Développement Web".


----------



## Lapin Masqué (22 Mars 2009)

En vérité il y a de tout pour tous les goûts.

Mais sache qu'en webdesign, si tu veux une grande flexibilité et quelque chose de très proche de ce que tu as en tête tu n'as que deux moyens : faire appel à des gens dont c'est le métier, ou apprendre et essayer de le faire toi même. Sachant que généralement (car il y a aussi des bras cassés qui vendent leurs services) la seconde solution sera moins bonne que la première. (Si tu fais appel à un maçon pour bâtir un mur il y a de fortes chances qu'il y arrive mieux que toi)

Après tu peux décider de ne pas mettre les mains dans le cambouis (ce qui est compréhensible) tu vas devoir faire des compromis.

Vu que tu comptes partir sur un CMS, fais attention à ton choix, car il y a énormément de CMS pour des usages proches mais très éloignés en même temps. (Par exemple pour des blogs, des gros sites, ou juste des moteurs de pages tout simple). Là encore tu devras faire des compromis entre ce que te propose le CMS et ce que tu aimerais.

Ensuite il faudra dans tous les cas t'inquiéter de la charte graphique de ton site. Là encore tu peux faire appel à un "pro", ou le faire toi même, ou plus simplement utiliser un thème préfabriqué. (Il y a souvent un grand nombre de "thèmes" pour les différents CMS)

En gros, on revient au point de départ pour savoir ce que tu veux faire. Et quels sont les moyens que tu veux y mettre (j'entend surtout le temps que tu comptes y passer)


----------

